# internal use hydrogen peroxide



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I was reading an advertisement in a magazine today at the Dr's office..it spoke of hydrogen peroxide is useful for candida issues.Has anyone tried it? I know I wont be able to because I take a blood thinner.
Since no one has mentioned it online,Im assuming it doesnt work.


----------

